# How do I do a 3-room DirecTV setup with TIVO?



## Eric H (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi folks. I am new to the forum and hope I'm posting in the proper category.

I am switching from Dish to DirecTV and wish to plan a 3-room setup:

Living Room: DirecTV Tivo unit is desired
Bedroom: DirecTV Tivo preferred (basic receiver OK)
Home Theater Room: HDTV receiver is desired (but with TIVO as a possibility)

I've already figured out I need the Multi-Satellite dish (for 101 and 119), but I have several questions:

1) What is the # of coax cables that would normally come into my exterior wall with this multi-satellite dish? I think there's a built-in 5x4 switch, so I'm guessing 4 cables.

2) Do the integrated Tivo units all require 2 cables? If so, I'm screwed because I would need 6 cables for my 3 rooms above, correct? Are there switches you can recommend that would provide for more cable connections than 4?

3) Do I need the 110 add-on LNB kit for the multi-satellite dish? I suspect there's not much on 110 now, but what's the inside word on whether or not future HDTV programming will be using 110?

4) If I do get the 110 kit, how will that further complicate my wiring plans?


Thanks very much for your help. (As for why I'm switching, there's 2 reasons: (1) DirecTV is my only chance to see the Yankees this season; (2) I can't get the E* 61.5 satellite line-of-sight on my wooded property, which means no HDTV if I stay with Dish.)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You would need 5 cables coming into your house (2 to each Tivo and 1 to your HD receiver)

I am not the best to answer about the switches you will need but I am SURE one of our members knows.

Welcome to DBStalk.COM Eric :wave:


----------



## ken4kne (Apr 19, 2002)

How much do you want to spend and is this it (expansion)? There are several choices out there. Your dish choice could supply four receivers without a switch or two PVR (dual tuner models) sat receivers. Obviously, if you chose a single tuner model it would alleviate that. I'm not familiar with an HDTV TIVO combination, do you have a model or are you connecting an external TIVO to the HDTV receiver?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There is no HDTV Tivo at the moment. But maybe its something he is looking to buy in the future.


----------



## Eric H (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks, Scott and Ken. Yep, I know that there's no such thing as HDTV Tivo (right now). I'm just one who believes in maximum flexibility, so I figure 2 coax going to each room would be best. I might give up that dream for now.

By the way, is there such a thing as a DirecTV Tivo *without* dual tuners? I know the standalone TIVOs are single tuner, but I thought all the current satellite TIVO models for DirecTV came with 2 tuners. (Maybe you don't HAVE to use both of them? Dunno. I've got more questions than answers.)


----------



## ken4kne (Apr 19, 2002)

i decided my verbose explaination wasn't doing anything to help you out so here is a good picture. This is also one a several very good sites to get the equipment you need.

http://www.smarthome.com/images/77948dgmbig.jpg

One exception, you'll need two diplexers for each TIVO model unless there somebody has seen a better option that I am unaware of.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric H _
> *
> By the way, is there such a thing as a DirecTV Tivo *without* dual tuners? I know the standalone TIVOs are single tuner, but I thought all the current satellite TIVO models for DirecTV came with 2 tuners. (Maybe you don't HAVE to use both of them? Dunno. I've got more questions than answers.) *


You don't have to use both tuners. Obviously if you want to record two shows at once or watch one station and record another, you'd have to have both tuners hooked up. At least that is the way UTV works, I'm not 100% sure on D*Tivo, but it should be the same.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ken4kne _
> *
> 
> One exception, you'll need two diplexers for each TIVO model unless there somebody has seen a better option that I am unaware of.
> *


You can't use Diplexers with a PVR. You MUST have two lines coming directly from the multi-switch or dish.


----------



## ken4kne (Apr 19, 2002)

With a PVR model receiver you can't combine antenna and cable signal with satellite on the same line? I did with an Ultimate, is it different with a TIVO?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

If I get 2 Ultimate TV PVRs and hook up both tuners on both PVRs, then what would be my monthly UTV service charge? Is the service charged per user, per address, per PVR, per tuner? I wouldn't want to spend $40/month just to fully hook up 2 PVRs.

Any info appreciated.
Regards,
SteveK


----------



## ken4kne (Apr 19, 2002)

You don't. Luckily they charge for only one tuner even though it has two.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks. A sales rep told me that only one $9.95 charge applies (even with 2 PVR's/4 tuners) and was looking to confirm independently.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

You would just pay the mirroring fee of $4.99. The $9.95 UTV fee is good for ALL your UTV's in your household. :righton:


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ken4kne _
> *With a PVR model receiver you can't combine antenna and cable signal with satellite on the same line? I did with an Ultimate, is it different with a TIVO? *


Nope. You can use a S/A Tivo with your satellite (E* or D*) and cable/OTA. With UltimateTV or DirecTivo, they just record the satellite bitstream.

:hi:


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I think the DirecTivo models have a 'pass-thru' for OTA/cable, but you can not PVR anything on that feed. I think most people ignore it (I do), but it is there if you desire to have an antenna or cable running through your DirecTivo for some reason.


To answer the initial question, an oval DirecTV Plus dish will have four feeds coming out of it, even with the Sa-C addition. (Sat-C, BTW, performs a frequency shift on the few signals from the 110º location, then combines it with the 119º signals. Your receiver sees the signals as coming all from 119º. That's why you still end up with four feeds)

These four feeds then need to go into some 4(5) x ?? multiswitch at some point. It can be the 4x4 that comes with the dish, or you can get an after market switch the has 8 or more outputs, if necessary.


----------



## ken4kne (Apr 19, 2002)

LOL, I guess I should call my parents and ask them if they've tried to record the antenna channels on their Ultimate.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I have my cable running through to my UTV, so when the UTV is off, you can watch cable... works well


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ken4kne _
> *With a PVR model receiver you can't combine antenna and cable signal with satellite on the same line? I did with an Ultimate, is it different with a TIVO? *


I misunderstood the original question. I thought of a diplexer the same as a splitter. You can use a diplexer, I just haven't as I get my locals via DTV... Sorry for the idiocy....


----------

